# J L & Co L &C



## Vwaple (Aug 8, 2020)

Evening all. 

I found a bottle today that I have reason to believe is a J L & Co, however it has other markings on the bottom.

does anyone know if these will give an exact year, a product that was on the bottle or would it be the glass factory ?!

Many thanks for all your help, I’m super new to all this  
Vicky


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 8, 2020)

Vwaple said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I found a bottle today that I have reason to believe is a J L & Co, however it has other markings on the bottom.
> 
> ...


J L& co LTC is what it should say it's from England an that mark is 1905-1937


----------



## sandchip (Aug 9, 2020)

From https://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks-3/

_"J. L. & Co. ; J. L. & Co. LTD. …………………John Lumb & Co. (1870s-1905), name changed slightly to: John Lumb & Company, Limited. (1905-1937), Castleford, Yorkshire, England. Became part of United Glass, Ltd, in 1937. After 1937 their mark was “U G B” positioned over an “L”."_

Looks like an early machine made whiskey flask which would put it post-1903.  If it was imported to America, you could probably pin it down between 1903 and 1920.  Not a top profile that you'd normally see produced in America during that time period.


----------

